
Apple please remove the WiFi download enforcement - Sami_Lehtinen
https://twitter.com/kautoh/status/1153554386502737920
======
java-man
good luck with apple listening to their users.

what clearly should be an option (disabled by default, sure) will never be
one. same for headphones jack, only two ports on the wrong side of mac book
air, etc.

